# Magellan Explorist 100 oder 200 ????



## Schütti (22. September 2006)

Hallo Elektronik-Boardies  ,

die Entscheidung ist nun gefallen, ich werde mir ein GPS zulegen. Da ich aber nur mit dem Kleinboot (3,00 Schlauchi mit 2,5 PS) meisten um Fehmarn unterwegs bin und das auch nur max. 3 x im Jahr kommt für mich nur ein kostengünstiges Gerät in Frage.

In die nähere Auswahl sind somit das Magellan Explorist 100 oder 200 gekommen. Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist, taugt das 200er mit intetrierten Karten auch was für den Strassenverkehr oder ist das 100er ausschliesslich zum Bootfahren für meine Vorhaben völlig ausreichend.

Denn eigentlich möchte ich nur Koordinaten eingeben und von A nach B kommen. Natürlich ist es auch wichtig zu wissen wie schnell man driftet und das man im Vorfeld eine Strecke berechnen kann.

Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (22. September 2006)

*AW: Magellan Exprorist 100 oder 200 ????*

Es soll natürlich Explorist in der Überschrift heissen und nicht Exprorist #d |uhoh:  .

Bis denne

Schütti


----------



## ZanderDorsch (22. September 2006)

*AW: Magellan Exprorist 100 oder 200 ????*

Hallo Schütti,ich habe mir das Magellan Explorist 100 für Langeland geholt und kann es Dir nur empfehlen.Hat alles was Du damit machen möchtest,ist leicht zu bedienen und günstig.

                           Gruß ZanderDorsch


----------



## Hendreich (23. September 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100 oder 200 ????*

Hallo
Ich hatte das 100ter und habe es dem Guide in Norwegen verkauft weil er es unbedingt haben wollte. Danach habe ich mir das 200ter gekauft, und finde es etwas zu kompliziert. Kauf dir das 100ter und das langt auf See vollkommen aus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schütti (25. September 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100 oder 200 ????*

Danke euch Beiden,

so leicht können Entscheidungen sein :q #6 .

Dann werde ich gleich mal zuschlagen.

Bis dahin

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Magellan Explorist 100 oder 200 ????*



Schütti schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden,
> 
> so leicht können Entscheidungen sein :q #6 .
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,

ich hab's auch und bin sehr zufrieden. Zuerst ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hier findest du die deutsche ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung:
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/gpshandgeraete2.html

Gruß Dieter


----------

